# Stiffest Platform Shoe



## dodachacha (Feb 28, 2011)

I ride mostly flat trails and do a lot of commuting, but am not looking to go clipless. I want the *stiffest*, most grippy shoes that I can use with standard flat platform pedals. Little to no walking around at all, just want to go fast. I realize getting some cleats would facilitate that much more easily, but I enjoy the freedom of not being clipped in.

I've been doing quite a bit of searching, and it seems like 5.10 is my best bet as far as brands go, but it's difficult to find any sort of comparisons between their shoes. I'm assuming the Minnaar and Hellcat are going to be their stiffest offerings since they're SPD-compatible, but people also rave about the Impact and the Baron looks solid as well.

Any advice?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

dodachacha said:


> I ride mostly flat trails and do a lot of commuting, but am not looking to go clipless. I want the *stiffest*, most grippy shoes that I can use with standard flat platform pedals. Little to no walking around at all, just want to go fast. I realize getting some cleats would facilitate that much more easily, but I enjoy the freedom of not being clipped in.
> 
> I've been doing quite a bit of searching, and it seems like 5.10 is my best bet as far as brands go, but it's difficult to find any sort of comparisons between their shoes. I'm assuming the Minnaar and Hellcat are going to be their stiffest offerings since they're SPD-compatible, but people also rave about the Impact and the Baron looks solid as well.
> 
> Any advice?


IME the stiffest shoes, like the SPD compatible models with full rubber shoe, do not grip a flat pedal well. Some flex is required to stay in place while riding.

But I do like riding my Vibram soled Red Wing work boots on flats with pins.


----------



## Supple1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Five tens


----------



## dodachacha (Feb 28, 2011)

shiggy: so you think the non-SPD models would ultimately give better power transfer?

supple: I know five tens are the way to go, but do you know anything about their different models?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

dodachacha said:


> shiggy: so you think the non-SPD models would ultimately give better power transfer?
> 
> supple: I know five tens are the way to go, but do you know anything about their different models?


Impact especially high top are quite stiff. I have that and Nathan Rennie version they are very stiff.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

dodachacha said:


> shiggy: so you think the non-SPD models would ultimately give better power transfer?
> 
> supple: I know five tens are the way to go, but do you know anything about their different models?


On flats, no. Stiffer is "better" until your feet bounce off in the rough because they can not hold the pedals well.

I do wear Inpacts sometimes, but rarely for longer rides.

If you are looking for best power transfer, go clipless.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a couple pair of 5-10's so I'll share a few tips about the ones I have

Don't get the Hellcats unless you want to run clipless. They are super heavy. I mean, really heavy. Not very comfortable. They have some hot spots that hurt my feet.

The Impacts are great. Very stiff, soft rubber, uber grippy, not too heavy weight, durable, comfortable. In fact I find them so comfy, I bought an extra pair just for work.
My feet don't hurt like they used to after a long hard day at work. Also come in handy if somebody decides to mop the floor and not put warning cones up. The things are like suction cups.

I also have a few pair of NorthFace Smedge. They have stiff soles. Made for romping around boulder fields. Too bad they discontinued them. they weren't made for riding, but are perfect for it. I believe they have vibram soles....and some kind of stiff shank for support, which is what makes them so stiff. Lightweight, breathable, washable. Perfect summer shoe. Good thing I picked up a few extra pair right before they were discontinued.
My buddy loves his as well.
Look for a closeout deal.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Five Ten Guide Tennie. I use these for touring, and increasingly for road riding. They're lighter and a bit stiffer than the Impacts, and the grip is excellent with platforms. They're even slightly curved in the forefoot, so they mate nicely with the pedal's concave shape.

They work well on dirt too, but don't offer any foot protection (think Sidi), so I opt for the Impacts on the dirt. For road riding, though, the Guide Tennie is top shelf.


----------



## dodachacha (Feb 28, 2011)

shiggy: There's very little rough whatsoever where I ride (mainly just to work, so obviously flat/smooth), so if the flex is only beneficial when my feet are bouncing around, that shouldn't matter. Longest ride is two hours tops.

savagemann: Which is stiffer? The Smedges or your Impacts?

albeant: I never would have guessed a rock climbing shoe would be ideal. Definitely better than your impacts for road riding though?


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I would say the Impacts are stiffer. But the Smedge makes a great summer shoe as it is lighter and more breathable.
But the Impacts are probably twice as stiff.
As a comparison, the Smedge is 3 times stiffer than a regular skate shoe though.
I never had problems with my feet hurting with either shoe....but lighter duty skate or other shoes would make my feet hurt bad, and you could feel the pedals mushing through the sole.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

dodachacha said:


> shiggy: There's very little rough whatsoever where I ride (mainly just to work, so obviously flat/smooth), so if the flex is only beneficial when my feet are bouncing around, that shouldn't matter. Longest ride is two hours tops.
> 
> savagemann: Which is stiffer? The Smedges or your Impacts?
> 
> albeant: I never would have guessed a rock climbing shoe would be ideal. Definitely better than your impacts for road riding though?


I am saying if the shoe is clip less compatible, do not get it.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

dodachacha said:


> shiggy:albeant: I never would have guessed a rock climbing shoe would be ideal. Definitely better than your impacts for road riding though?


The GT isn't really a climbing shoe, but an approach shoe. I def. prefer them for the road: lighter, stiffer, lower profile, better looking, and slightly cupped in the forefoot.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

double post: removed


----------



## Nickbm3 (Nov 10, 2010)

How do the 510 Freeriders compare to the Impacts? The Impacts just look a little too bulky.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I have been recently using some retro Nikes made in the 6.0 line, they are like skatepark shoes but the sole is pretty rigid and grips the pins well.
I have a Nike factory outlet store near my office and I picked them up for like $28


----------



## dodachacha (Feb 28, 2011)

Albeant, if you're saying the guide tennie is stiffer and lighter than the impact, then I'm sold

Do they run pretty true to size?


----------



## bajaracer1501 (Jan 14, 2010)

The Hellcats and Minnaar's are definately the stiffest sole in the 510 lineup because they are SPD compatible...everybody's feet are different but I haven't had any issues running them with platform pedals when the terrain gets rough or on long pedalling rides. They are definately heavy but I don't notice them at all when riding. I like them alot and have been using em' for 5 months but plan to get some Impacts or Barons just to compare.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Shimano AM40 and newer AM41 are rather stiff. Not as grippy as 5.10, but grippy enough and very comfortable.

If you want more support - maybe you should do mid-top (or asymmetric, like aforementioned Shimano). I do not feel I would ever want a stiffer shoe.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

5.10 will answer your question if you email them. I had a question on the impacts vs. the desert high top..they took a week or so to reply, but gave me good info. Those 2 are the same except the desert one has rubber that is stickier in the wet (less sticky in dry) and less ankle protection (& therefore a bit less bulky) than the Impact highs. Love the Impact highs, been riding them almost a year now in all weather, comfy, grippy & look almost new. I think they may feel a little less stiff than when new.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

dodachacha said:


> Albeant, if you're saying the guide tennie is stiffer and lighter than the impact, then I'm sold
> 
> Do they run pretty true to size?


They run true to size for me; I wear the same size in the Impact and the Guide Tennie. REI stocks them (they keep them with their climbing shoes), so if you have a store near your house you can try them on pretty easily.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

8+ years later, I am looking for the same thing, a shoe that grips platform pins well but is so stiff I can't bend it (at least from the ball of the foot to the heel). I have Freerider Pros, and I can basically bend them in half with my hands.

Are the Impacts stiff enough that you can't bend them from ball of foot to heel? The LBS owner said there were some Northwave shoes with a carbon shank that might be good, but he didn't stock them.

I'm also interested in Shimano GR7, Shimano GR9, or any other shoes that have a wide toe box (for toe splay room, I wear 13E), but my main priority is stiffness from ball of foot to heel. 

My arches seem to be collapsing enough with the Freerider Pros that I have developed and/or exacerbated tendinitis from the top of my foot running into my arches. (this happens going uphill with my easiest gear, while I am trying not to mash) So, after reading advice from the American Academy of Podiatric Sports Medicine, I am looking to switch to rigid shoes.


----------



## downcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

Haven’t tried the shimano 7 or 9’s, but I do have the gr5’s. Definitely stiffer in the sole than the older model 5-10 free rider and spitfires I have. The toe box also is wider. 
They aren’t as “sticky” as the 5-10’s,
but I’ve adjusted and they work well.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

I bought a pair of Ride Concepts Livewires. Got them for $80 delivered from Jenson. The soul is pretty stiff on these. I'm like you were I prefer a stiffer soul. I had a pair of the regular free riders and the soul was just too mushy. I really like these shoes they are really comfortable they breathe well and grip the pedals as well as my 5-10's did. They also have an elastic lace holder built into them which is much easier than tucking my laces under my laces.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I cannot speak to other shoes, but the Adidas Outdoor/Terrex Trail Cross SL is quite stiff. Still comfortable for walking/hike-a-bike and pretty good traction, but quite stiff.


----------



## 2wheelrevolution (Nov 1, 2006)

Ride Concepts Hellion.
https://rideconcepts.com/collection...s-mens-session-hellion?variant=17230508982345


----------

